# Enfuse v4 and Aign_Image_Stack executables



## Pati (Jan 26, 2012)

Where can I download them from? I've been trying to install the Enfuse application via the "Configuration" tab but all I'm getting is a request timeout error when downloading the Enfuse 4 for Mac OS 10.5 and later. Thanks.
Pati


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi Pati, are you still having trouble now?


----------



## Pati (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Victoria, 
I still can't download them from within LR. I got a link from Timothy Armes for the manual downloads but the link for the 10.5 or later download had only the align_image_stack document, no enfuse, for the one successful download that I finally got. Firefox and Safari download managers show it as a 10.2 MB download but the only one download that I can open shows it is a 10 MB .zip file. The other downloads that I tried either failed to download all at some point or it shows that the download is done but I can't open them because all the files didn't download correctly. The rest of my downloads that I tried kept on going even after the download manager's progress bar got to 10.2 MB.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 28, 2012)

You could try here for Enfuse download http://enblend.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Pati (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks Victoria. I just realized the enfuse download from here is a blank document instead of an exe file.  
Trying to download it again.


----------



## bestremera (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm having trouble also. Here's the message I sent to Timothy: 
"Just donated and tried to install.
I placed the zipped folder (LREnfuse) inside the LR folder in Program File folder.
System doesn't 'see' the zipped folder but it is there.
Then I noted you say LREnfuse requires Enfuse and Align_Image_Stack
apps to run and you suggest we download from the Photographers Toolkit
server.
I thought that meant that you had a way to download those apps from
your website but I don't see a download for them.
I see them at sourceforge.

Can you please give me instructions how to get LREnfuse up and
running? I'm very excited to give it a go."

I have since downloaded Enfuse-enblend 4.0 (by the way, no mention of 'Align_Image' in the folder) and placed it in the same folder, Adobe>Lightroom 3.2 folder.
Any help here? I really do want to give this software a shot.


----------



## bestremera (Feb 6, 2012)

OK, solved my problem. Just made a bonehead mistake and failed to unzip and place the 'unzipped' folder where it belongs.
But now I have a stopping point with the config window. It tells me- 'please specify the directory
for the combined image". What do I do here? I thought it would default to the source folder?


----------



## Tim Armes (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi,

You can choose the destination folder under the "Output" tab.

Tim


----------



## Pati (Feb 6, 2012)

I still can't download the files from the link you sent me, Timothy Armes. Software updates and downloads from other sites come through fine. Is there any other way I can download them? Thanks.


----------



## Pati (Feb 7, 2012)

I finally got them. I had someone download it for me, upload it to a file sharing site so I could download it from there. 
I have one question about it. I unzipped the file in my downloads folder, launched LR3, manually input the files in the configuration window. Can I delete the files from my downloads folder or do they need to stay there in order for me to use Enfuse?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't have Enfuse to hand - when you manually input the files into the configuration window, does it list a path?  If so, if you want to move the unzipped folders out of the downloads folder, just update that path with the new location.


----------



## bestremera (Feb 7, 2012)

*Got it working now*

As for my issues, they are all cleared up.
Using LREnfuse without much ado now. It's a really nice program and yields very natural, noise-free results that can be effectively 'finished' in other programs.
Thanks Tim. Very nice application.
Bob


Victoria Bampton said:


> I don't have Enfuse to hand - when you manually input the files into the configuration window, does it list a path?  If so, if you want to move the unzipped folders out of the downloads folder, just update that path with the new location.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 7, 2012)

Excellent, glad to hear it Bob!


----------

